# cleaning Bubble bags



## Hushpuppy (May 8, 2013)

Hey my friends, I have several bubble bags that I have been using for making dry ice hash   and I have to clean them after use as the screens get pretty clogged up with resin after making a good load of hash. I have tried Isopropol alcohol which cleans them ok but not great. I have tried Butane but that is very difficult to do as it freezes up so bad that the resin doesn't come out. I was wondering what others use and if denatured alcohol is ok to use.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (May 8, 2013)

you using the 91% iso?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (May 8, 2013)

I use iso 91% with great results.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 9, 2013)

OK cool. I was only using the 70% iso. I will look for the 91% Thanks guys


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 9, 2013)

:ciao: Hush...

we have 99% ISO available here...  i used 1 gallon bags when i ran mine...and used a pie dish filled half way up with ISO...turn bags inside out and swish around in the ISOlift out and shake a bit...turn bag back around and rinse with hot water...let dry and store away:aok:...hope this helps

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 11, 2013)

Cool, thanks Bra


----------



## Dman1234 (May 11, 2013)

yeah the iso should work, I like to let them soak, one thing to remember is to not clean dirty bags with hot water, that will clog them up real good.


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

i use paint thiner to clean my bags  i just rinse them out good


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys  I was thinking about using denatured alcohol but the people at Wacky Willy's said that might damage the nylon mesh. BTW DrFever, thanks for the tip on WW's. They are the bomb. I have bought a bunch of stuff from them. I got a really nice hash press that has stamps for making what I call "hash cookies" with pics on them. I also got a hash pill maker that I am going to use to make my single dose MJ meds. I have found that a good mixture of plants makes hash that, when eaten rather than smoked, gives me amazing back pain relief that lasts well into the next day


----------



## DrFever (May 12, 2013)

all good bro  WW's is pretty cool and overall decent priced compared to others  the thinner works wicked  for clearing up the mesh have had no issues from using it just little cold on the hands lol other then that    dip them an soak them    rinse out


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 14, 2013)

I saw Hexane at the hardware store a few days ago and remembered that I read that you can use Hexane for oil extraction. Anyone ever use that? for cleaning or extraction?


----------

